# Chula vista organized rides



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm going to be overnighting in Chula Vista this wknd. Since I don't know the area very well I was wondering if someone could help with information on cycling clubs/organized rides Saturday morning August 4 th.

Thank you for any info you can provide,
-tep


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

The Trek SD group will be meeting at the J Street Marina in Chula Vista. 

Pulse Endurance Group also meets in front of their shop on H Street.

I've ridden with both groups. Both organized and very friendly. Rides roll out by 730-8 so get there by 7.


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

Terran thanks for the reply. Would you happen to know how long the ride is, and/or what the pace is?

If you don't know the answer, maybe they have a website you can direct me to?

Greatly appreciate the help,
-tep


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

San Diego Events - Trek Bicycle Superstore San Diego CA

Weekly Workouts - Pulse Endurance Sports Chula Vista San Diego, CA

They both have groups of varying fitness levels from the hammer fest to the casual riders. They make sure no one gets dropped. I'm sure you will find a group right for you. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Another option is the Chili's ride in Mission Valley - about 15 minutes drive from Chula Vista, or maybe 40 min ride. Departs at 8:15 from the Chili's at Mission Gorge and Camino Del Rio North. 40 miles, fast and mostly flat, one regrouping point. 

There is a ride that starts in Chula Vista/Bonita area on Sunday morning and goes east out Telegraph Canyon I think. I've never done it, but hear it's about 35 miles out and back, pretty big group. I could ask someone tomorrow for the exact start place/time if you want to do that ride Sunday AM.


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

thank you Terran and Kristatos for the links and info......from where I was staying I actually just went up Otay Lakes road to Honey Springs road, and rode up to the top (Lyons Valley road) and back. 

it was plenty enough for me 
-tep


----------

